# Google Ads not respecting SOTW rules



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

A bit cheeky of them!

Slightly frustrating when you see these ads but can't discuss it!


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

:director: Entrapment!!!


----------



## Jazz House (Mar 14, 2007)

LOL!!!!!!!!!! We need to moderate them. :twisted:


----------



## DavidW (May 30, 2007)

If you talk about moderates, isn't that politics?


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

I personally like the Ad at the top of the previous page with a lovely dark-haired girl's picture and "I want hot a Jewish man" underneath in italics. 

Apparently it works just like most "trackers," regionally and lifestyle.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Thread moved here for Harri to see, tho I don't think there's really much that can be done about it :|


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

martysax said:


> I personally like the Ad at the top of the previous page with a lovely dark-haired girl's picture and "I want hot a Jewish man" underneath in italics.


...and you know she wants you, Marty.
What's not to lust after?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

kcp said:


> Thread moved here for Harri to see, tho I don't think there's really much that can be done about it :|


Thanks, Kim:
If I knew the domain name for the advertiser we could prevent that ad from showing up.

On other hand that ad works fine by directing the heated debate about EU's constitution to their site.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> kcp said:
> 
> 
> > Thread moved here for Harri to see, tho I don't think there's really much that can be done about it :|
> ...


It was there again today, the ad leads to this site


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

oh my Gwad we have this party in Holland too.........please get rid of the google ad........


----------

